# Old But Interesting Report



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

<SPAN class=spnMessageText id=msg>9 Shark Port Mansfield Trip 12/14/07

We started planning a trip to the Jetties at Port Mansfield since early November 2007. As the week of the trip arrived the forecast looked pretty ominous. Friday was forecasted to be pleasant, but Saturday was forcasted with a strong heavy cold front and winds clocking 30+ mph with gusts of 45 mph. 

Thursday night was great with The Dog catching a 5'6" bull followed by a 6'8" Sandbar. As the sun rose, the birds were working over the bait, and tarpon and spanish mackerel were working underneath. A couple of tarpon were jumped but none landed. There were also pompano and large whiting in the surf. 

We continued landing sharks and bull reds during the day and afternoon. After sunset, there was another shark and red landed.

Saturday morning was rough with a strong north wind starting to build by mid-morning. By late afternoon the wind was at full force. Bullfishin did manage another nice bull under the strong winds. 

Sunday morning was fairly calm. There were more redfish landed in the surf. 

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!

Deaver

Here are some pictures


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Man you guys are slaying them. Awesome pics too thanks. Keep em coming.


----------

